# Witnessed employee being diciplined & forced to resign in public fastfood restaruant.



## sandrat (8 Mar 2010)

I was in a well known fast food chain this evening with my husband and daughter. 

In the middle of our meal a young woman arrived into the restaurant and was advised by a manager to take a seat. The young woman looked very nervous and upset. 

The manager arrived shortly afterwards with another member of staff and asked the young woman if she was sure she didnt want someone there. 

This was clearly a disciplinary meeting as the manager was filling in details into a form. From what I could hear the employee had either needed to leave work suddenly or hadnt come in for some reason at short notice and arranged to take the following day off with another staff member if not a member of management.

I could hear a lot of what the manager was saying as she was raising her voice and actually visibly shaking with rage but less of what the employee was saying. 

In the end the manager advised her that this was not acceptable behaviour unless a family member was dying or something like that and that she would like to terminate the employment and that she was happy to let her work her weeks notice or happy to let her finish as this time whatever she wanted. 

The girl said she didn't mind and the manager told her she was writing on the form that the employment was terminated on mutual agreement and asked her to sign the form agreeing with that. She also handed her a pen and blank piece of paper and told her to write a letter of resignation.

A few things were strange about this: 

Firstly a meeting like this shouldn't take place in a public restaurant, but in an office. It ruined our meal for sure because we had this going on right beside us. 

Secondly, she was sacked from what I could see but the manager made her write a letter of resignation which I am sure will mean she can't go on the dole straight away as she quit rather than being sacked. 

I asked the manager when she was finished if did she not have an office and she told me that was a major bone of contention with her because she only had a cash office and there wasn't even room for two people to stand in it at once. She then went into that office with the other staff member who was her witness and stood in there with him!

Should I report this to head office? 

I felt like telling the girl not to give the letter of resignation but didn't want to upset her more letting her know everyone could hear what was going on.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

That is very strange.

You should probably have followed the girl out and given her your contact details. 

If she recovers from the shock, the dismissal will have no effect. Doing a dismissal in public like this would be held against the employer in any court or tribunal hearing.

Brendan


----------



## Bob the slob (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I would definitely ring head office and tell them.  Ask to speak to someone senior in HR and tell them what you heard, thats what I would do.  Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## sandrat (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I emailed the info@ address on their website for now because i couldnt see any other contact info


----------



## suzie (9 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I'd try and follow up with a phone call too, just to make sure they understand the circumstances and to check they will take some form of appropriate action, and not just ignore you.

S.


----------



## sandrat (9 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

Pretty sure I am not allowed say but it is an international fast food chain rather than an irish one. 

I think first and foremost this meeting should not have taken place in public. I was just telling the story to a work colleague who used to work for the same people as a trainee manager and she said there is always a cash office where 2 people can sit. Also realised when I was talking to her that a whole section of the restaurant had been cordoned off for cleaning so surely if there was no office space the meeting could have taken place there. 

On the resignation issue I obviously wasn't party to what happened on the day of the alleged offence so maybe she quit then and this was only making it official but from the tone of the conversation it definately sounded like she was sacked and then asked to resign.

When I asked the manager about the office she didn't apologise in any way and seemed annoyed with me for daring speak to her at all and for questioning what she had done right in front of me as if I should mind my own business.


----------



## sandrat (9 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

got a reply just now after i forwarded my original email to them asking for acknowledgement of receipt and got standard notification that complaint has been passed on and will be dealt with in 7-10 days


----------



## sandrat (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

Finally received a response

Dear xxxxx,
I received your complaint of yesterday and have discussed the matter
with the relevant parties. This meeting was held to review an incident
from last week and during the meeting the crew person decided to resign
her position.
Despite the lack of suitable office space for such meetings I accept
your point that the lobby area is not an ideal place and we will
certainly review this.
I apologise if you feel your evening with us was ruined. It is certainly
not our intention to make anyone feel uncomfortable.
Yours sincerely

xxxxx


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

"decided to resign her position"  .... seems that the whole incident has been well and truly white washed.


----------



## PyritePete (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



PaddyBloggit said:


> "decided to resign her position" .... seems that the whole incident has been well and truly white washed.


 
+1. its appalling. sandrat was the employer a non-national by any chance ?


----------



## sandrat (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

the manager you mean? No, she was irish, what difference does that make?


----------



## PyritePete (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

sorry, typo there. I meant employee...my point is that the non national may have felt intimidated by her employer


----------



## sandrat (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

no she was irish too


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

Is this the end now Sandrat?


----------



## sandrat (19 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

well I sent a reply....



> Thanks
> 
> Just wondering if anything will be done about it to stop something like this happening to another staff member in the future? Or does it end with an apology for spoiling my evening? Does anyone check with the former crew member to make sure she is ok or to apologise to her for the way she was treated?
> 
> ...


got a response saying she was forwarding my question on


----------



## igy (21 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

'Employer Of The Year' makes it fairly obvious which golden-arch related restaurant you're referring to, by the way


----------



## UFC (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I personally wouldn't get involved. This incident is none of our business and none of us know the full story. Overhearing a bit of a conversation about something which had absolutely nothing to do with us and then making a complaint about it seems a bit absurd.


----------



## becky (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



UFC said:


> I personally wouldn't get involved. This incident is none of our business and none of us know the full story. Overhearing a bit of a conversation about something which had absolutely nothing to do with us and then making a complaint about it seems a bit absurd.


 
I agree but holding these type of meeting in a public area isn't best practice.  They said they will review it so I'd have been happy with that.


----------



## mathepac (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



UFC said:


> ...  Overhearing a bit of a conversation about something which had absolutely nothing to do with us and then making a complaint about it seems a bit absurd.


Surely that is sandrat's point? The entire matter should have been held in private behind closed doors not in a public area, thereby avoiding discomfiture, embarrassment and possibly humiliation for the employee, customers and the shift supervisor. I say well done sandrat for raising the issue and as a human being and customer of the organisation on the day concerned I believe it was certainly your business. I'd have made it mine.


----------



## sandrat (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



becky said:


> I agree but holding these type of meeting in a public area isn't best practice. They said they will review it so I'd have been happy with that.


 


sandrat said:


> I asked the manager when she was finished if did she not have an office and she told me that was a major bone of contention with her because she only had a cash office and there wasnt even room for 2 people to stand in it at once. She then went into that office with the other staff member who was her witness and stood in there with him!


 


sandrat said:


> Despite the lack of suitable office space for such meetings I accept
> your point that the lobby area is not an ideal place and we will
> certainly review this.


 

from the attitude of the manager it didnt seem likely that she would stop doing this as she she claims she hasn't got adequate space. A colleague of mine in work used to work as a duty manager in a nearby town and the franchise was owned by this same manager (she recognised the name of the email) and says it was common practice for job interviews to be held in the lobby of the busy restaurant too.


----------



## sandrat (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

Got a reply offering me €30 in vouchers....


----------



## Complainer (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



sandrat said:


> Got a reply offering me €30 in vouchers....


Hush money.


----------



## sandrat (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I won't be eating there again though so cash would have been better!


----------



## Ardiff (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



sandrat said:


> Got a reply offering me €30 in vouchers....



€30! You could do a super size me style documentary for that much!


----------



## Lilly2099 (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I am horrified my this and how this could happen. A good idea Sandrat maybe to highlight this incident to the people who run best places to work in Ireland, i am aware that this company are listed very highly in the top places to work. I cannot understand coming from a HR background how this would be allowed to happen. I know we are not aware of the ins and outs of the situation however I think the whole way it was handled reflects very badly on the company and manager involved.


----------



## roker (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I had a similar experience in a well known Irish restaurant chain in Cork in an open shopping centre. The employee was being disciplined on the next table with the supervisor and a representative of the company clearly within hearing range. Not a great example of employee relations.


----------



## NOAH (27 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

Write to the ceo and say you are going to the press and you will get a lot more vouchers.  It was obvious why it was held in public, put more pressure on the employee to comply. Asking them to write letter is CONSTRUCTIVE DISMISSAL and they can sue.

What an appalling vista.

no---


----------



## Leper (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

I have come across this type of management on several occasions:-

I have heard employees berated by 'management' (baseball-cap-wearing-chewing-gum-thicko) for lack of performance during a very busy time. The employee was told that she was an underperforming leech who was letting her colleagues do her work.

This is not unusual in the fast-food business.  And have a look at the promotion situation in these dumps.  They promote real under performing employees (to get them out of the way of people who work) and of course the other stupid performers are supposed to feel that they must perform even more.  The phrase Beggars on Horseback comes to mind or worse again Flogging the Willing Horse.


----------



## Slash (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



sandrat said:


> Finally received a response
> 
> Dear xxxxx,
> I received your complaint of yesterday and have discussed the matter
> ...



Translation: get lost and MYOB, and it may look like we care what you think, but actually we don't.


----------



## BONDGIRL (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*

i would defo follow tis up again.


----------



## scuby (3 Apr 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



UFC said:


> I personally wouldn't get involved. This incident is none of our business and none of us know the full story. Overhearing a bit of a conversation about something which had absolutely nothing to do with us and then making a complaint about it seems a bit absurd.



The meeting should not have been held in public..... No respect what so ever show there, by doing that. the Manager should have been rep-remanded for doing that.


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2010)

*Re: Witnessed weird practice in well known fast food chain*



Slash said:


> Translation: get lost and MYOB, and it may look like we care what you think, but actually we don't.



Thats my take as well.


----------



## becky (3 Apr 2010)

scuby said:


> The meeting should not have been held in public..... No respect what so ever show there, by doing that. the Manager should have been rep-remanded for doing that.


 
I agree that these meetings shouldn't be held in a public area but the lack of proper accomdation isn't the managers fault.


----------



## Complainer (3 Apr 2010)

becky said:


> I agree that these meetings shouldn't be held in a public area but the lack of proper accomdation isn't the managers fault.


I know a lot of retail units including restaurants don't like to have offices in the back, as managers or staff will tend to 'hide' in the offices when they should be out on the floor with customers.


----------



## sandrat (3 Apr 2010)

this place has a cash office because the manager and her witness went off to have a meeting in there after the meeting with the former employee ended


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2010)

sandrat said:


> I asked the manager when she was finished if did she not have an office and she told me that was a major bone of contention with her becuse she only had a cash office and there wasn't even room for two people to stand in it at once.



I think the point is that there was an office but only two people could fit in it!


----------



## becky (4 Apr 2010)

Having a meeting like this standing up would be worse imo, the cash office only has room for two right?   While I said think the manager shouldn't be disciplined for the lack of office accomdation, the employer can state that these types of meetings must be held at the start or end of a day when there are no customers around.  That said I have no doubt that the meeting was held in this manner so as to get this knee jerk response.


----------



## Towger (4 Apr 2010)

I have been an eating area etc for staff in the back of McDs. If you told us which one, we may be able to find the building plans on the local coco's website.


----------



## UFC (7 Apr 2010)

I find this thread really bizarre.

You ruined your fast food meal by listening in on someone elses conversation, which you only sort of half heard.
You complained.
They offered you €30.
You think this is unacceptable.

Maybe I am weird, but I think life is too short for this sort of petty nonsense.


----------



## Grizzly (7 Apr 2010)

sandrat said:


> A colleague of mine in work used to work as a duty manager in a nearby town and the franchise was owned by this same manager (she recognised the name of the email)


 
I think there is more to this story than meets the eye?


----------



## sandrat (7 Apr 2010)

Grizzly said:


> I think there is more to this story than meets the eye?


 
Like what? How many of us worked in fast food restaurants in our college days?


----------



## podgerodge (8 Apr 2010)

sandrat said:


> from the attitude of the manager it didnt seem likely that she would stop doing this as she she claims she hasn't got adequate space. A colleague of mine in work used to work as a duty manager in a nearby town and the franchise was owned by this same manager (she recognised the name of the email) and says it was common practice for job interviews to be held in the lobby of the busy restaurant too.





Grizzly said:


> I think there is more to this story than meets the eye?






sandrat said:


> Like what? How many of us worked in fast food restaurants in our college days?



I think Grizzly is suggesting, rightly or wrongly, that it is plausible that your colleague who knows personally of this manager, may have contributed to your opinion that the manager is a bit nasty i.e. that your colleague has encouraged you to go further than you may otherwise have done.



NOAH said:


> It was obvious why it was held in public, put more pressure on the employee to comply.



You could be right.  I worked in this fast food restaurant many many years ago and when I had an argument with a manager over wanting to go home at the end of my shift, I was given my "talking to" out on the floor in front of nearby customers even though there was perfectly acceptable office space inside.  Maybe it is a power trip ploy in this institution's "How to deal with bold employees" handbook?

Sandrat I agree with earlier posters though...you have done the good thing by making the complaint - at some point you just have to let it go (especially as you haven't got the full story) and hope they can fight their own battles.


----------



## sandrat (8 Apr 2010)

I have let it go, though I never received the vouchers... Its not my fault people keep replying!

I had already made the complaint before mentioning it to my colleague. As a manager myself, I cannot tolerate this kind of behaviour towards staff. I have to say that even if I hadn't heard the conversation this is a very bad way to be treating staff and if I was paraded and shouted at in public by my boss I too might very well feel like resigning rather than continuing to work in such an environment


----------

